# reverse override bypass please



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

can anybody tell me how to do away with the override...


----------



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

From what I understand you should just have to unplug the reverse indicator plug on the left side of the motor...... It is what tells the pod and computer you are reverse....... The only down side is you will not have the little red reverse light


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep just unplug it . be careful though it will go just as quick backwards as it will forward ,


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks guys but i jus went ahead and soldered a jumper wire from each leg on the button itself. so i can still have my lil red light.


----------

